# Meridian Ceramic Stove



## Dwins (Sep 29, 2018)

we have replaced the glass in the door of our stove with a ceramic glass. I sealed it in with stove cement however after it burning all day when it cooled off the glass cracked. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 30, 2018)

check this out: https://www.onedayglass.com/woodstove-glass/selecting-best-material-fireplace-woodstove/

Also while I never replaced my door glass, I don't think stove cement is the proper sealer, I think regular gasket material since it can adjust with the door (warm up and cool downs) I have a feeling that the glass cracked because it couldn't move when the door flexed due to metal expanding / contracting during the heat up and cool down.


----------



## XmasTreefarmer (Sep 30, 2018)

I would check the manual for your stove.  Most (all?) stoves have a gasket that goes between the glass and the door frame and tabs or small brackets that hold the glass in place.


----------



## bholler (Sep 30, 2018)

Yeah glass will expand and contract at a different rate it cant be cemented in.


----------



## Dwins (Dec 6, 2018)

We are still trying to figure out how to install the glass in our door Meridian stove. 
Nobody seems to know or understand what we should use to seal it on the inside. 
We had a fireplace store say to just use the screws. That won’t work to keep it airtight 

HELP


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2018)

Typically the glass has a gasket and then a metal frame or tabs to hold it in place against the gasket.


----------



## Dwins (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes that is the way new fireplaces are, however the Meridian doors were not the same. There is a screw on each end to hold the glas and then it is sealed with a compound of some sort around the entire door.


----------



## CoolStove (Dec 28, 2018)

Dwins said:


> Yes that is the way new fireplaces are, however the Meridian doors were not the same. There is a screw on each end to hold the glas and then it is sealed with a compound of some sort around the entire door.


----------



## CoolStove (Dec 28, 2018)

I am having the same problem and just created a thread.  Did you ever find out what to use?


----------



## Dwins (Dec 28, 2018)

CoolStove said:


> I am having the same problem and just created a thread.  Did you ever find out what to use?



We have now been told by a fireplace store to use a high temp caulking. 
I never thought this would be such a problem. 
If you figure it out please share.


----------



## metrologyman (Jan 28, 2019)

The manual for the Meridian stove states to use only SHR 1390 high temperature glass, 5 mm thick,  and ceramic fiber composite caulk or premixed furnace cement although I would probably go with the cfc.  This is the same material that lines the inner surface of the stove.  I am looking at using the Inswool pumpable caulk to repair the lining.  I'll let  you know if it works for that!  Do you have the manual?  It is available online and is very complete for all repairs that might be needed on this beautiful stove.


----------



## CoolStove (Feb 4, 2019)

metrologyman said:


> The manual for the Meridian stove states to use only SHR 1390 high temperature glass, 5 mm thick,  and ceramic fiber composite caulk or premixed furnace cement although I would probably go with the cfc.  This is the same material that lines the inner surface of the stove.  I am looking at using the Inswool pumpable caulk to repair the lining.  I'll let  you know if it works for that!  Do you have the manual?  It is available online and is very complete for all repairs that might be needed on this beautiful stove.



Hey thanks for the response.  I do have the manual.   I am having trouble finding the CFC caulk.   Any chance you know the brand?


----------



## Tango papa (Feb 12, 2019)

Dwins said:


> We have now been told by a fireplace store to use a high temp caulking.
> I never thought this would be such a problem.
> If you figure it out please share.


I am replacing my Meridian on Friday.  I will put it on Kijiji and see if there is a buyer otherwise, if there are no takers for the whole stove, you might want the complete door?  PM me if so.  I am in East Ontario about 1.5 hours east of Toronto.  Given the nature of the item I would not want to ship it.


----------



## metrologyman (Feb 20, 2019)

I have just used the Inswool ceramic caulk to repair the liner in the firebox.  It appears to be working well and was easy to apply.  Just google Inswool and several places to purchase it will be available.  I suspect that the glass in the door is a special type with a high coefficient of expansion to match the brass door.  Either that, or it should be installed using the ceramic caulk which does not have the strength of furnace cement and would allow movement of the glass.  I would love to have the door but I live in the Seattle area and don't want it bad enough to pay shipping.  Good luck with your new stove.  I rue the day that I will have to give up my Meridian stove.


----------



## Tango papa (Feb 20, 2019)

metrologyman said:


> I have just used the Inswool ceramic caulk to repair the liner in the firebox.  It appears to be working well and was easy to apply.  Just google Inswool and several places to purchase it will be available.  I suspect that the glass in the door is a special type with a high coefficient of expansion to match the brass door.  Either that, or it should be installed using the ceramic caulk which does not have the strength of furnace cement and would allow movement of the glass.  I would love to have the door but I live in the Seattle area and don't want it bad enough to pay shipping.  Good luck with your new stove.  I rue the day that I will have to give up my Meridian stove.


Interesting.  I don’t know if I can get that in Canada.  I used to be in the industrial boiler business and a friend gave me two 50# bags of castable refractory to try to use in mine.  I ended up not using it because of the California cancer warnings on the bag, and the fact that, to get a good mix, you probably have to use the whole bag at once (due to settling) and I needed maybe a tenth of the contents.  But your comments reminded me that when we used to have, for example, superheater tubes that penetrated the refractory lining in a large boiler we would wrap them in cardboard so that the cement cast around them wouldn’t bind to them,  it would burn off in service, but the small gap allowed them to expand and contract unimpeded by the surrounding mass.  Something like that might work on the glass, if convinced that is the problem: maybe put a layer of waxed paper between the glass and caulking.  The paper will not stick because of the wax perhaps, and then burn away after the caulking sets and the door is back in use.


----------

